# 55 gal with out support



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

hey guys and girls i just came into a 55 gallon from a friend and it does not have the top bracket on it i was thinking i could make a support or some kind of Euro bracing but i need some advice on how to pull it off.. i have a bunch of glass around from another tank i dismantled a while back (dont ask long story) i was hopeful i could use that...
it is an old school tank (very thick glass) and water tight so i wont have to re seal it at this point. 
i just want to be sure that if i set it up i dont come home to a water fall due to the seals breaking apart..

let me know what you think and any and all links and ideas are greatly appreciated....


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Does it clearly have the center brace missing? I think on some old tank they may not of had center brace..... Either way when my old 55gal broke its brace, I just bought a metal strip that was kinda flat and maybe 1/4 or 1/2 " thick. I was bent into a shape similar to this* [ . *Its ends went on the outside of the plastic frame.


----------



## rsn48 (Nov 26, 2009)

I agree, some older 55's didn't have center bracing. If it were me, I'd use an acrylic strip held in by gorilla glue or the like. You can get cheap thick acrylic from plastic manufactures usually out of their garbage bin, they'll cut if for you on the cheap.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

+1 on Mikaila with the kinda "U" shaped form that goes over tanks outside and across that'll gie you needed stability. While it is true old tanks didn't have that; I'd rather be safe then sorry not knowing if its not having one or missing and just build one for it cause once you get it set up & filled and its busted and leaking its too late to add a brace :-D


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

no way to tell if it has been broken or what not as there is not top frame at all on it.. the bottom says O'Dell tanks... and the guy i got it from says is really old... but i agree i want to get some type of support so i dont have to worry ... i mean it can only help right? worst case i have it on and it never needs it but rather safe than sorry.... now if i go with a metal one (i am inclined to think this would be a better option) i was thinking i should coat it thickly with Krylon or the like to keep it from rusting as well as preventing and build up that i will have a hard time cleaning.. what do you think?


----------



## herbwin (Dec 28, 2009)

Tanks are held together by the silicone, the frame helps but the strength is in the seams. Still a brace is a fine idea. Don't use metal.

Fill the tank outside first if you can, esp if it has been dry for a while. Carry it from the bottom, do not move it with gravel or water in it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

already filled it when i got it to test the seals and they are great!!! no metal huh?? so a piece of thick plexi with a small L bracket attached and glued? or just glue ot silicone to the glass itself? i have seen a few ideas i am not really sure yet is all..


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

If you have no top to it anyway I'd pers construct a frame with center brace that houses your lights at the same time outta something like 1x4's coated with Killz.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

hmmm interesting idea i was considering going with all glass flat lids but i kind like that idea also ... 
i am learning to slow down the projects lol.....


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

LOL getting lazy are we? I'd just pers pref to kill 2 issues in 1 built know what I mean? Nice wood frame overtop that houses lights and a brace across it in the center bottom for the tank and done deal.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

not so much lazy as taking the time to really plan stuff out..
i figured i needed to as i am thinking of doing a nano salt and that takes a lot of planning and patience.... not my forte but i am learning...


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

You sound like you have a million projects at once going lol maybe just let some sit aside now, finish some others of as far as you can first and then re-focus on the next new projects?


----------



## d0r0g0 (Jan 18, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend placing a glass top directly on top of the glass edges of the aquarium. Most glass frames are designed to sit on the plastic frame (that most tanks have).

Here's a link to a $13 55gal plastic frame. I've never used this particular vendor before, but I'm sure you can find alternates if you still didn't want to construct one yourself.

http://www.glasscages.com/?sAction=ViewCat&lCatID=43


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

thanks every one i decided to sell it to some one for there turtle and put the money into my salt tank HAHAHA... and yes angel i always have multiple projects going.. that way i am to busy to realize how stressed out i am LOL


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey there ya go!!!

I hear you there's so many projects going here right now I'm about to loose my mind soon lol


----------

